# Puncture fix strategy on long rides ?



## mikeyw (30 Dec 2008)

Guys,

About to embark on my first long ride tomorrow and was wondering what people strategy is for punctures ? - assuming you don't have a backup vehicle with spare wheels do people take out spare innertubes or do on the fly repairs ?...patches or gels / glues ?

I've heard it's hard to get road bike tyres off their rims - is this true ?....will standard plastic tyre removers used on an MTB still do the trick on a road bike ?

Any advice on this area much appreciated.

Mike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Dec 2008)

I carry two spare tubes and one (plastic) tyre lever. Some tyres can be a struggle when new, but once on the rim a while they loosen up.


----------



## Tynan (30 Dec 2008)

one tube and a kit, very very few flats can't be patched in fifteen minutes if you're up to speed

train hard fight easy though yeah?


----------



## mikeyw (30 Dec 2008)

So what's the easiest way to locate the puncture without the old bucket of water


----------



## RedBike (30 Dec 2008)

I just stick the tube in my pocket and mend it when I get home. 

To locate the hole without a bucket of water I try and inflate the tube and then listen carefully for the hiss.


----------



## jimboalee (30 Dec 2008)

Tips:-

1/ Position the tyre so the label or coloured marking is on the right hand side of the bike and right next to the valve. This makes it easier to locate the sharp object.

2/a When you've got the wheel out, clean it with a rag. Cleanliness is everything.

2/b Without a water bath. Get the tube out, but leave the tyre on in its 'indexed' position as said above. Inflate the tube to expand it. If the puncture is not evident, pass the tube close to your eyes ( they are VERY sensitive ) and you may feel a puff of air as the leak passes.
When you have located the hole, mark round it - about 1 1/2" away with a biro - always carry a pen. Now, you can estimate where the sharp object went through the cover with reference to the valve position.

3/ Two spare tubes.

4/ Keep your hands very clean. Carry latex gloves in your PRK. Any dirt or water on the tube and the rubber solution won't work, if you have already used your spare tubes.

5/ Don't panic!


----------



## Euan Uzami (30 Dec 2008)

Be kind to nature and make sure you always rip the old tube so it's one long length rather than a loop, that way a sheep can't strangle itself on it.


----------



## Dave5N (30 Dec 2008)

No, take the old one home with you.

Never yet failed to find a puncture by putting some air in the tube and bassing it around close to my face. You can feel the air escaping.


----------



## Euan Uzami (30 Dec 2008)

Dave5N said:


> No, take the old one home with you.


oh yeah, never thought of that!
cheers...


----------



## Dave5N (30 Dec 2008)

Well that's what we're here for, to help each other out!

I still always cut up the plastic things that keep cans of beer together - have done for twenty-odd years since a then GF told me the seagulls at the tip get their little necks caught in them.

Same thing with sheep and innertubes I s'pose...


----------



## BentMikey (30 Dec 2008)

Two tubes (well actually four since I have two different wheel sizes), a repair kit, and a tyre boot is my strategy.


----------



## clutterydrawer (30 Dec 2008)

I don't know what's classed as a long ride....but I always just patch mine up by the road

I had FOUR last week and managed them all in the dark with no water so you'll b amazed what you can manage when you have to.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (31 Dec 2008)

I carry three tubes, tyre levers and a pump, I used to carry a patch set, but as I usually ride in a group between us there are enough spare tubes going around if things do get really silly p*nct*re wise. That said I did recently have to call for the broom waggon in the form of the rather annoyed Mrs M, when I used up my three tubes and got a fourth visit from the fairy, having lef the group,but that is a pretty unusual scenario IME.

I certainly wouldn't want to call SWMBO up again mid Sunday Roast preperation


----------



## Mortiroloboy (31 Dec 2008)

Euan Uzami said:


> Be kind to nature and make sure you always rip the old tube so it's one long length rather than a loop, that way a sheep can't strangle itself on it.



Do you have sheep in your wheelie bin?!!!!!

Or are you one of those irresponsble types who leave their old tubes hanging on the stock wire for the sheep to get strangled in?!


----------



## BentMikey (31 Dec 2008)

User259iroloboy said:


> Or are you one of those irresponsble types who leave their old tubes hanging on the stock wire for the sheep to get strangled in?!



After having tied up the sheep over the fence? Euan must be one of those that doesn't like kissing.


----------



## dodgy (31 Dec 2008)

I carry one spare tube per 50 miles of planned ride (2 tubes for a 55 mile ride, 3 for a 102 etc). I usually try and patch before resorting to the spare. A good tip is try to repair the tube well away from the main road, you'll never hear the hiss when trying to locate the puncture otherwise.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2008)

Short or long rides, I always carry two inner tubes as well as a kit. Only in dire emergencies do I try to repair punctures at the side of the road. Ever tried to get patches to stick on a wet day?


----------



## rnscotch (31 Dec 2008)

1 tube, 1 tyre lever, some self sticking patches and and a CO2 pump along with a mini pump..

I prefer to repair the tube at home as it is a right pain trying to do it road side.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (31 Dec 2008)

BentMikey said:


> After having tied up the sheep over the fence? Euan must be one of those that doesn't like kissing.




That is the one problem with sheep... You do have to go round the front to kiss them!


----------



## MacB (31 Dec 2008)

I find the prospect of my first puncture scary, only done 200 miles so far. Carrying 2 tubes, a kit, self sticking patches and have the tubes filled with Slime(though from some posts I may regret that). I haven't done a fix/replace since I was a kid and my memory was of no better than 20% success on repairs, hopefully technology, and my technique, may have improved. Reckon I'd aim to go with replace and then repair at home.

I am tempted to move to the Marathon + tyres but am concerned by posts that indicate that, when they do puncture, tyres are really hard to get on and off. Not concerned with weight speed as I personally carry so many extra pounds it's immaterial


----------



## Ivan Ardon (31 Dec 2008)

Try changing a tube in the comfort of your garage / kitchen before you get a real puncture. I'd remove and refit the hardest one - the the back wheel.

That way you'll know you have adequate tools to get the wheel out, take the tyre off, fix a puncture and put it all back together again. More importantly, you'll know that you CAN do it.

That'll save you a lot of worry.


----------



## soulful dog (31 Dec 2008)

Me too MacBludgeon! I did get a p*ncture of sorts when I first started cycling but that was down to the tyre on the second hand bike I'd just bought a few weeks earlier splitting as they were well past it. Had to take the bike in to a LBS for them to fit two new tyres - but that only happened 10 minutes walk from home. 

Since then I've done 30 miles a couple of times and although I have a spare tube etc with me, I haven't a clue what I'll do if I ever get a p*ncture (apart from get my hands dirty). And if it's the rear wheel, god help me! I'm tempted to do as Ivan has just said, try it at home, but I'm too feart in case I can't get the wheel back on or something! 

I hope to solve this by going on a basic bike maintenance course at some point, but really would like to find one local to me as travelling through to Edinburgh for a day isn't ideal.


----------



## MacB (31 Dec 2008)

Ivan Ardon said:


> Try changing a tube in the comfort of your garage / kitchen before you get a real puncture. I'd remove and refit the hardest one - the the back wheel.
> 
> That way you'll know you have adequate tools to get the wheel out, take the tyre off, fix a puncture and put it all back together again. More importantly, you'll know that you CAN do it.
> 
> That'll save you a lot of worry.



I think that's good advice, I've actually spoken to a local guy that does mobile bike repairs etc. My new bike arrives next week and he's going to do the basic set up and roadworthiness checks with me. Also paying him to run through basic bike maintenance including punctures. Figure this could be one of the best 'accessories' I purchase.

I have watched various tutorial videos but figured hands on was the best way to go....cheers.....Al


----------



## jimboalee (31 Dec 2008)

A long ride???

Try this reverse logic....

A short ride is one where if you get a puncture at the furthest point from home, it would be quicker to walk home.


----------



## BentMikey (31 Dec 2008)

Don't forget a pair of latex gloves in your toolkit, then you can keep your hands clean.


----------



## jimboalee (31 Dec 2008)

I've already said that.


----------



## byegad (31 Dec 2008)

I used to have no problem patching a tube but recently have had no end of bother with patches refusing to seal the leak. 
So I now carry:-
1) A Seal and Flate canister to blow up the flat tyre and seal the leak. I only use this if I'm less than 10 miles from home and it usually gets me home possibly with a top up from #2.
2) A CO2 inflator with several spare cylinders.
3) A small pump for minor leaks, inflating a tube before refitting and as insurance should #2 run out.
4) Spare tubes, usually two but more for longer runs ( say over 40 miles) I ride recumbent trikes and for a bike I used to carry one spare tube plus extras when needed.
5) A puncture repair kit for if I ever get really desperate. I avoid using it like the plague. As I said at the start I have real problems with parches these days!

My first choice is reinflate and get home if I can. My second is to put a new tube in after finding the cause. This is what I do whenever I repair at home anyway and if I patch to get home I replace with a new tube anyway. 

Given my rate of one puncture every 1000+ miles repalcing the tube costs me around £20 a year and is easier and, _for me_, it's more reliable than patching. This year 2008 I've had three punctures in 5000 miles so the cost was around £12.


----------



## HLaB (31 Dec 2008)

For road rides I carry 1 tube + a repair kit and multi tool (with tyre levers) and touch wood this has been OK for me as my p'tures are limited.


----------



## Randochap (31 Dec 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Don't forget a pair of latex gloves in your toolkit, then you can keep your hands clean.



Latex gloves are too slippery. Traditional sheep-handling gloves are velcro. And don't forget your wellies.

Incedentally, never patch by roadside. Just carry spares. I have a box full of punctured tubes, which I hope to get round to patching in 2009.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Dec 2008)

+1


Dave5N said:


> No, take the old one home with you.
> 
> Never yet failed to find a puncture by putting some air in the tube and bassing it around close to my face. You can feel the air escaping.


----------



## MacB (31 Dec 2008)

out of curiosity, if you use a spare and take home the damaged one for patching at some point you could end up with all tubes you own having been patched. Is this acceptable or should you always make sure that at least one sapre you carry is new?


----------



## HLaB (31 Dec 2008)

MacBludgeon said:


> out of curiosity, if you use a spare and take home the damaged one for patching at some point you could end up with all tubes you own having been patched. Is this acceptable or should you always make sure that at least one sapre you carry is new?


Its never caused me a problem touch wood; at least when you patch it at home you can make sure its a good job.


----------



## Euan Uzami (1 Jan 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> out of curiosity, if you use a spare and take home the damaged one for patching at some point you could end up with all tubes you own having been patched. Is this acceptable or should you always make sure that at least one sapre you carry is new?



either put it back on (bit of a faff) or if you've got room store it slightly pumped up that way you know the fix is sound, as you always see it hold its air. (not too much air in otherwise it'll fill the room)


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jan 2009)

I always have one spare tube,(although for about 2 months i was carrying a spare that had lost the valve. The valve had come off and i folded it up and put it in the box, thought it was a new one but it wasnt. Luckily i didnt have a puncture on the road with it) 2 tyre levers(only need one really, but sometimes its usefull to have 2.
I just take the tube out and put a new one in then pump it up.
When you get a puncture and dont have water to see where to patch, just put a load of air into the tube when its out of the tyre. You will soon see where the hole is


----------



## yello (1 Jan 2009)

I always carry at least 2 spares (sometimes 3), levers and tyre boot. 

I don't repair at the road side, I just put a new tube in and repair at home. The repaired tube then goes back on and the new spare goes back into the saddle pack.

BUT (and it's probably already been mentioned) ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS check your tyre for the cause of the puncture. No point sticking a new tube in if you've still got a bit of glass/thorn sticking through the tyre!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2009)

I carry the following:

2 x spare tubes
2 x tyre levers
1 x p*nct*r* repair kit
3 x CO2 canisters
1 x strong tweezers with a serrated grip at the gripping end

I would always replace the tube rather than try to repair at the roadside. I find the simplest way to find the offending sharp object is this. Find easily identifiable spot on righthand tyre rim, hold tyre in left hand, place fingers of right hand inside tyre touching the centre and righthand wall, slowly rotate tyre with left hand till you feel the thorn, nail etc. Turn tyre round so, lefthand side becomes the right and repeat. Use the tweezers to remove the sharp object - in my experience 99.9% certain to be a hawthorn thorn.

The best way to avoid the problem is to have the best quality tyres inflated to maximum pressure. I've had this policy with excellent, 100% effective, results for 4 years and 5 months.


----------



## wafflycat (2 Jan 2009)

Dave5N said:


> No, take the old one home with you.
> 
> Never yet failed to find a puncture by putting some air in the tube and bassing it around close to my face. You can feel the air escaping.



Indeed. Once home, repair it and you've now got your spare tube for your next ride. What's with all the suggestions of throwing tubes away? I wouldn't unless they are beyond repair, in which case I'd dispose of it back home, not out on the road.


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Jan 2009)

Always replace when on the road with a new tyre. MTB is a totally different thing.... tubeless is your friend. I can't wait for tubeless to become commonplace on roadbikes. No more p******S!


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Jan 2009)

2 x spare tubes
2 x tyre levers
1 x p*nct*r* repair kit
1 mini pump
I just change the tube then repair when home.
I always keep repairing a a tube till it cant be patched up any more


----------



## jimboalee (2 Jan 2009)

At the end of my 10,000km mileater in 2000, one of the inner tubes had fourteen patches on it. One six and the other two less than six.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Jan 2009)

I always carry 2 spare tubes and a repair kit. My rule of thumb is not to ride longer than I need to on a tube with three or more patches.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I always carry 2 spare tubes and a repair kit. My rule of thumb is not to ride longer than I need to on a tube with three or more patches.



Why would it make any difference whether a tube has 5 patches or 1 patch?


----------



## gavintc (2 Jan 2009)

1 tube, 2 levers, a multitool and the essential contents from a puncture repair kit. However, if I am doing a sportive or similar, I generally put an extra tube in my pocket. I just replace the tube and only if I get a second one do I worry about a repair. I had only 2 punctures in 2008 away from the house but had a couple of slow ones that I only noticed when getting the bike out for a ride, so I was quite lucky.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Jan 2009)

As far as I am aware the greater the number of pathches the more the inner tube will deform and thus teh greater chance there is of future p£n^t*r£s. Something I learned also on my Bike Maint Course.




BentMikey said:


> Why would it make any difference whether a tube has 5 patches or 1 patch?


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2009)

Doesn't sound very likely to me. I usually patch tubes until they're dead.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Jan 2009)

Oh well. As I say it was what I was told on an OCN accredited bike Maintenance Course. At the end of the day do what makes you happy. I'd rather spend a few pounds on fresh tubing.



BentMikey said:


> Doesn't sound very likely to me. I usually patch tubes until they're dead.


----------



## Noodley (2 Jan 2009)

Randochap said:


> I have a box full of punctured tubes, which I hope to get round to patching in 2009.



I plan on patching all my 2008 punctured tubes today - there appears to be quite a few


----------



## yello (2 Jan 2009)

I'm inclined to agree with you afs, if only from the perspective of personal preference and peace of mind. I'd bin a tube with more than, say, 5 patches. That said, I don't have one at that stage! I think 2 is the most. Some punctures are not repairable (tears around the valve, etc).


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Jan 2009)

I wouldn't repair a punture by the road


----------



## jimboalee (2 Jan 2009)

On a summer Randonnee, I spend a little time sitting and patching a puncture on the roadside. Do some stretches while the solution is drying.
On a miserable winter Randonnee, I put a spare tube in. No chance of the solution drying properly in cold weather.

I do hope you all use Rema TipTop patches.

( Start another argument )


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Oh well. As I say it was what I was told on an OCN accredited bike Maintenance Course. At the end of the day do what makes you happy. I'd rather spend a few pounds on fresh tubing.



Yeah, some cyclists are even less eco-good than either of us, replacing tubes without fixing any punctures. Sometimes it's possible to get tubes at £1 a pop, so I can see the logic, but it just feels wrong not to patch.


----------



## Chrisz (2 Jan 2009)

Puncture - why does it seem to have *** replacing the vowels in most people's posts??


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Jan 2009)

Never use the *P* word lol. _It is like MacB$th always being referred to as "The Scottish play". _In other words it is bad luck!!


Chrisz said:


> Puncture - why does it seem to have *** replacing the vowels in most people's posts??


----------



## wafflycat (2 Jan 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> As far as I am aware the greater the number of pathches the more the inner tube will deform and thus teh greater chance there is of future p£n^t*r£s. Something I learned also on my Bike Maint Course.



I think that's true in that there comes a point where you look at a tube with so many patches on it, you think, "No. Bin it" But I've got tubes with several patches on and seem to have punctures no more than anyone. Indeed the only time I got a lot of punctures was with some Continental tyres that *supposedly* had Kevlar in them but were this: crap. The tread was so soft even my soft fingernails could pull chunks off the tread... So I went back to Schwalbe Marathons (ordinary ones, not the Marathon plus) and have had no problems since. I think the key to keeping punctures to a minimum is to have decent tyres, pumped up properly to the correct pressure. A few patches on an inner tube seem to make no difference at all.


----------



## Velobiker (16 Mar 2009)

I use slime and kevla tires which helps stopping getting them in the first place


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Mar 2009)

It is still a good idea to care a repairt kit and or spare tubes. No matter how good the tyre it CAN be punctured. 


Velobiker said:


> I use slime and kevla tires which helps stopping getting them in the first place


----------



## Randochap (16 Mar 2009)

Velobiker said:


> I use slime and kevla tires which helps stopping getting them in the first place



No need to bother with the mess of Slime.

I pump quality tyres to the right pressure, pick embedded detritus from the tread before it can work through and try to steer around debris. This helps avoid flats in the first place.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Mar 2009)

Whilst you are on the move ?? 


Randochap said:


> I.....pick embedded detritus from the tread before it can work through .....


----------



## dav1d (16 Mar 2009)

I am usually prone to punctures, but apart from on my Peugeot racer (and that had the original tyres on it I think!), I've not got any for the past couple of years! But just in case, I do carry a spare innertube or two and tyre levers, plus a mini wrench I use to get the wheel off. My spare innertubes at the moment are from my last bike, as I never got a puncture on it (I only had it for around a year but like I said, I am puncture prone! A year is great for me to not have a puncture.). The tyres are also ok (though the back one has a little tread loss), so I will use them as spares as they are exactly the same size as my new bike (as are the innertubes).


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me 


dav1d said:


> I am usually prone to punctures, but apart from on my Peugeot racer (and that had the original tyres on it I think!), I've not got any for the past couple of years! But just in case, I do carry a spare innertube or two and tyre levers, plus a mini wrench I use to get the wheel off. My spare innertubes at the moment are from my last bike, as I never got a puncture on it (I only had it for around a year but like I said, I am puncture prone! A year is great for me to not have a puncture.). The tyres are also ok (though the back one has a little tread loss), so I will use them as spares as they are exactly the same size as my new bike (as are the innertubes).


----------



## Randochap (16 Mar 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Whilst you are on the move ??



Ar, ar! But, actually, if you feel you've ridden through glass or other polybutl puncturing debris, you can run your (gloved) hand over the front tyre at least -- back also, if you don't have mudguards, whilst in the saddle.

i still have a pair of those old "crud-catchers" that were attached behind the brake bolt and ran on top of one's tyres to knock off offending detritus before it could penetrate ... in theory anyway. They are in my "historical artifacts" box.


----------



## ronmac (16 Mar 2009)

Don't do as I do ! Got a puncture the other day. Replaced tube. Started to cycle away, heard a rubbing noise. About 6 inches of tyre wall was outside the rim and rubbing against brake pad. Like the complete numpty that I am, I tried to put it in using tyre lever but without deflating tyre - Pssssssssss. Fortunately there was a bike shop nearby to buy another couple of tubes.
p.s. Bought a few inner tubes in Tesco at weekend - £1.21p each. A bit better than Halfords at £4.99p.
p.p.s. Being Scottish I think I'll keep putting patches on them. Surely the area the patch covers is less prone to puncture as there is the thickness of the patch then the thickness of the tube, so the more patches the merrier. No ?


----------

